# Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers (merged)



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Game 16:* 









@ 







​
















*(7-7) - (6-9)*

*Date: Tuesday, November 28th*
*Time: 7:00p.m. PST*
*Arena: Rose Garden*
*T.V.: FSNNW *
*Pacers' Last Game: Loss*
*Blazer's Last Game: Loss*
*Last Meeting This Season: N/A*

*Blazer's Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Juan Dixon*/*LaMarcus Aldridge*/*Travis Outlaw*​

_*VS.*_​

*Pacers' Lineup:*


































*Key Reserves:*






















*Danny Granger*/*Marquis Daniels*/*Darrell Armstrong*​*
Key Matchup:​*







VS










*Blazer Freak's Keys To The Game:*
Everyone hit their shots. Feed it to ZBo.

*Team Report:*


> On Sunday night, the Trail Blazers saw stars in Phoenix Suns Steve Nash, Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion. On Tuesday, they'll get another taste of stardom when Jermaine O'Neal and the Indiana Pacers visit the Rose Garden. It'll be another test for Portland's Zach Randolph, who gets the focus of the opposing defense every time out. "Jermaine's one of the top 10 big men in the league," Randolph said. "He's a rebounder, shot-blocker, scorer.


*FOXsports.net*​
*Predicition: Blazers Win*
*Prediction Record: 3-2*(W-L)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Stuck at work . . . partially listening on radio.

JM in for Joel? I would expect Aldridge . . .


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

How many f'n 3 foot hook shots can you air-ball Magaworthless!!!! Jesus!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*game thread*

us vs them.

so, who's that big funny looking white guy?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

someone delete my thread, I didn't see this one.

How was Joel's start? I missed it, did he get a loud cheer?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Hap said:


> someone delete my thread, I didn't see this one.
> 
> How was Joel's start? I missed it, did he get a loud cheer?


 Not watching but 3 offensive rebs, 4 total . . . 1-3 shooting. The important question is if he is clogging up the middle . . . I stare at the radio but can't tell.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Zach is a stud!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Interesting Aldridge replaces Zach (v. Joel)


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

14-2 run - but by the time I started listening, it was already an 11-2 run, I think. Sounds like Udoka is having a good game, Jack grabbed a board, which is always good... uh-oh, Dixon in for Udoka.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Public Defender said:


> 14-2 run - but by the time I started listening, it was already an 11-2 run, I think. Sounds like Udoka is having a good game, Jack grabbed a board, which is always good... uh-oh, Dixon in for Udoka.


Actually it looks like Udoka is off to a slow start...

1-4, 1 PF, 2 TOs


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Sergio with 2 asts in 3 mins.

Is Outlaw our most dependable outside shooter?

Edit: and five pts (2-2 shooting)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Interesting Aldridge replaces Zach (v. Joel)


Aldridge is a PF, not a C. He only plays C when somebody is hurt.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Sergio with 2 asts in 3 mins.
> 
> Is Outlaw our most dependable outside shooter?
> 
> Edit: and five pts (2-2 shooting)



I think he's more of the most aggressive outside shooter on the team, altho he getting dependable.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

holy crap.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Hap said:


> I think he's more of the most aggressive outside shooter on the team, altho he getting dependable.



Well if he gets dependable, you know that he can create his own shot with that elevation he has on his jump shot.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Where's Joel? I hope he is OK . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*



Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Where's Joel? I hope he is OK . . .



probably a tad winded.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Zach and Jack may have to win this on thier own.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Game 16: Pacers @ Blazers*

Sergio for Dixon (3 fouls) . . . only a min left but this board has talked about the two playing together (Jack and Sergio). . . we get a whole min to watch it. :biggrin:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Ugh, don't score, and give the Pacers free throws at the end of the half. Argh.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Public Defender said:


> Ugh, don't score, and give the Pacers free throws at the end of the half. Argh.



That hurt. 

Blazers usually play better in the second half, so bewing down by five ain't bad. :whoknows:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

At the half:

-Zach continues to produce night in and night out . . . all this after microfracture surgery . . .

-Jack sounds solid

-Garcia is doing what he is suppose to be doing

-Udoka can always be counted on for his hustle, but I hope the Blazers don't have to count on his offensive numbers to the point they start calling plays for him . . . he is better off getting the garbage points and the occasional open three

-Webster, Aldridge and Joel combine for a total of 19 mins, 2 points and 5 rebs

Now for the halftime show:

:cheer: :cheer: :basket: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Around the league:

Minny loses . . . so if the Blazers win they will leap frog over them

Memphis wins . . . so if the Blazers lose, there will only be one game separating the Blazers from the cellar

Morrison with 22 points on 9-22 shooting

Barganani had his best game as a pro with 16 points 4 rebs and a couple of blocks

NY continues to suck

Now for you married folks here is your half time show:

:azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja: "Stop watching basketball!"


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Webster with 2 shots..both misses..come on Martell..I don't care if you miss more as long as you jack up some shots. We need your outside scoring.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Webster with 2 shots..both misses..come on Martell..I don't care if you miss more as long as you jack up some shots. We need your outside scoring.



At least he is getting some rebounds . . . and wheels got excited about his block. But your right, we need Webster, so keep shooting kid.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Two point game . . .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I get why Zach is trying to win this by himself . . . but he can't.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

What's with two consecutive defensive 3 second T's? Who's the culprit?

Gramps...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> What's with two consecutive defensive 3 second T's? Who's the culprit?
> 
> Gramps...



Aldridge was one . . . I didn't catch the second one.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> What's with two consecutive defensive 3 second T's? Who's the culprit?
> 
> Gramps...


LMA...and...LMA


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

All Tied Up Going Into The Fourth!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Testing*


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

ONeal blocked LMA's hook shot?


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Man that Brandon Roy commercial is bad (the one where he sings ‘Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer’). He's actually a well-spoken young man, but it makes him look mentally challenged.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> Man that Brandon Roy commercial is bad (the one where he sings ‘Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer’). He's actually a well-spoken young man, but it makes him look mentally challenged.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again...The Blazers really need to get a new ad firm making their commercials. They don't sell a story at all, they don't make interesting or funny commercials. They're really really stupid ones. They should hire the people who do the mariners commercials.

A lot of what people think about the team can be changed by commercials and if they're funny or well thought out, they can do it. Instead, we see these "real world confessions" type ad. Just seems amateurish.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Two stats will tell the story if the Pacers wind up winning. At this point, with two minutes remaining, Indiana has 27 assists. Portland has 12. And Indiana is shooting over 50%, while Portland is below 40%. Trail Blazers have won the rebounding battle, but if they can't get easy baskets with smart passing, they're not going to score enough.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

This is quite the ugly game. Good game by JJack as well as ZBo leading my fantasy team.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> This is quite the ugly game. Good game by JJack as well as ZBo leading my fantasy team.



Well I know I'm going to rest a lot easier knowing that although the Blazers lost, Zbo and JJ helped your fantasy team.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

So can we expect Aldridge to only get 10 mins per game now that Pryz is back?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Well I know I'm going to rest a lot easier knowing that although the Blazers lost, Zbo and JJ helped your fantasy team.


Actually just Zach. :biggrin: Oh well, it was Joel's first game back and it's clearly evident we need Roy back ASAP if we want to be any good.

Just more balls for the lotto.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Just more balls for the lotto.


That's the conundrum. We're fans so we want to be good and have a team that is competitive. There are indications that we are putting together a good core group of players but it is also clear that we are seriously lacking (and some of that lack is just plain old experience).

This being a well stocked draft, I find myself split between rooting for the Blazers and then consoling myself after a loss that it gives is a better chance a getting a very high draft pick which could help us seriously improve that core.

Still, building through the draft is generally not a quick way to success but we haven't done much by way of trading for helpful veterans in the past couple years (although the trade to allow us to draft Roy was definitely good). We have some good "role" player types but that's about it in regard to vets.

Gramps...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was able to watch the game here in Houston, and here are my thoughts

Starters

Joel started and played well. The ONLY problem I saw was the one I made fun of in an earlier thread, and that is that the other teams don't have to guard him. This made Zach's night rough. 

Ime also played really well

Zach forced a lot of shots, but played very well

Jack had one of his best games I thought

Webster is God awful at this stage. I realize he'll be better, but tonight was just bad

Bench

Magloire just sucks. Sorry, he has no place on this team IMO

Travis was absolutely a beast. He could be an efective PF if we trade Zach. His confidence seems to be growing with every game

Aldridge is starting to look like I thought he would look this year. A little tentative on both ends of the court. He really needs to demand the ball on offense, and mix it up a bit more on defense. I still think he was one of the smartest players tonight. He really understands the game IMO

Dixon shot us out of this game. He made some nice shots, but took too many down the stretch that cost us.

Sergio played really well. I was disapointed in Nate...( I know that's a surprise) that he didn't play he and Jack together in the 2nd half more to get him minutes.

Dickau and Graham played as much as they should on a nightly basis.



Possitives

We almost had a fast break
Zach played well
Jack played well
Joel played well
Aldridge played smart
Travis is turning out to be a good player
Ime played well
Sergio played well

Negatives

Magloire was God awful
Webster was right behind him 
Dixon can't play defense and is way too streaky


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> That's the conundrum. We're fans so we want to be good and have a team that is competitive. There are indications that we are putting together a good core group of players but it is also clear that we are seriously lacking (and some of that lack is just plain old experience).
> 
> This being a well stocked draft, I find myself split between rooting for the Blazers and then consoling myself after a loss that it gives is a better chance a getting a very high draft pick which could help us seriously improve that core.
> 
> ...


Building through the draft can be a great way to to quickly become successful. Just not when you draft HS players like we have in years past, take Roy and Aldridge for example, they have already came in and made a huge impact on this team. If we add a Kevin Durant who has had one year of college basketball at a good school, think of our core and how strong and built toward the future it is:

C-LaMarcus/Joel
PF-Zach/Outlaw
SF-Durant/Webster
SG-Roy/Dixon
PG-Jack/Sergio

That's why I'm not opposed to doing bad this one last year as we could add that one last piece that can turn into something great and take us to that playoff series that much quicker...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

webster has been bothered by his back imo is the main reason he is doing poorly be it physically or mentally

Aldridge didnt play much because of the lip i think they didnt want it to bust open agian and Joel is coming off a serious injury

But I agree Durant would cure a lot of our problems! sf is our weakest position one that we have been seriously weak in the last few years and our record shows it. We could always trade up or for a center or just draft one in the 2nd round.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> webster has been bothered by his back imo is the main reason he is doing poorly be it physically or mentally
> 
> Aldridge didnt play much because of the lip i think they didnt want it to bust open agian and Joel is coming off a serious injury
> 
> But I agree Durant would cure a lot of our problems! sf is our weakest position one that we have been seriously weak in the last few years and our record shows it. We could always trade up or for a center or just draft one in the 2nd round.



Durant is an animal. A better version of Travis.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Building through the draft can be a great way to to quickly become successful.


Not so sure about that one. It only works when you draft the studs every time.

See: The Golden State Warriors.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Not so sure about that one. It only works when you draft the studs every time.
> 
> See: The Golden State Warriors.


Roy and Aldridge were to big pieces and now all we need is Durant. 

And they aren't drafting studs, they are given a chance to play and not be pulled because they did something bad.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Had great seats for tonight's game. Don't worry, I gave Javie an earful.

- Sergio Rodriguez had another good game. Came in during the second quarter and hit some nice shots. He's starting to understand how to balance offense with passing off to the open teammate. If Portland had hit some of their shots (and they had plenty of them), he would have had at least 6 assists, if not more. Great job. Too bad his unit couldn't come up with any offense in the fourth; he was promptly yanked by Nate after two minutes.

- Jarrett Jack made tonight the second game in a row that a Blazer scored a career high in points. Nice job. His jumper is smooth, and it seemed like he was in control when he was in the game. His dribble penetration has gotten better, and he's perfect from the charity stripe. It's too bad he doesn't have Brandon Roy out there with him. His ability to move the ball around only works if he has more than 1 offensive option out there. Which brings us to...

- Zach Randolph. What a beast. To those of you concerned about his low shooting percentage tonight, he had a few second chance opportunities which probably brought his percentage down. I think a lot of his troubles would be solved by Brandon Roy back. We'll see his numbers jump back up when that happens.

- Joel Przybilla helped this team tonight and kept them in the game. It's funny how Joel's return changes the backcourt. Consider: Joel starts at center, which moves Aldridge to backup PF, which moves Outlaw to backup SF, which bumps Steven Graham completely out of the rotation. It's about time. Now I learn that Raef LaFrentz will return to practice friday, and we'll see begin to see what the coaching staff can do with matchups. 

Tonight was an ugly, ugly loss, but if Brandon Roy had played, we would have won. That's what makes this poster optimistic.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It was encouraging to see the Blazers at least not fold in the third quarter.
It's so frustrating to see if the team doesn't get down in the first half, they have a key 3-4 minute lull, and the opponent gets a 10-point lead. Happens too much.

And three assists in the second half? wth is that..

This team needs to find a way to get easy points off fast breaks. Seems like every point comes off hard-fought halfcourt sets. Get them out and running Nate!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Coaching staff or somebody needs to get at Martell because his play has been unacceptable. I don't know if it's partly Nate's fault by keeping him waiting in the corner and waiting for jumpers or what but something needs to be done with his game. I do have a feeling that when Roy gets back Martell will be much more productive, but Martell's game shouldn't have to be reliant on someone else to produce.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I missed the game. From the box-score, it looks like the Blazers hung tough despite a horrible shooting night.

I have to ask, however, why LaMarcus only played 11 minutes? :curse: :rant: :mad2: :azdaja:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I missed the game. From the box-score, it looks like the Blazers hung tough despite a horrible shooting night.
> 
> I have to ask, however, why LaMarcus only played 11 minutes? :curse: :rant: :mad2: :azdaja:


This is what happened:

Joel started, came out with 5 min to go. Magloire came in.
Zach started, came out with 1:35. Aldridge came in.

2nd.
10:24, Magloire comes out, Zach comes back in. Aldridge moves over to C.
9:12, Aldridge comes out, Udoka comes back in. Outlaw moves over to the 4.

_____

It was a clever substitution strategy, though I'm curious whether it did any good. The situation dictates that Aldridge will get a significant cut in playing time though (especially when LaFrentz gets back). 

We probably won't see him play serious minutes until the Magloire trade.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> This is what happened:
> 
> Joel started, came out with 5 min to go. Magloire came in.
> Zach started, came out with 1:35. Aldridge came in.
> ...


I think LaFrentz will only see PT when we either A)need a outside shooting bigman for matchup reasons, or B) he presents a matchup problem for the other team. Other than that, I don't see him getting a lot of PT.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Around the league:
> 
> Minny loses . . . so if the Blazers win they will leap frog over them
> 
> ...


Actually it was 9-21 shooting with 5 assists and 4 boards.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Other than that, I don't see him getting a lot of PT.


Don't get me wrong: LaFrentz will probably play occasionally, if at all. But when you add it up, Aldridge loses minutes.

The emergence of Outlaw at the PF is something only a few of us suspected in the offseason. That's one more big that Aldridge has had to compete for minutes with. 

One solution I could see for the situation is Nate alternating games for the starters, giving one player heavy minutes one night and then resting him completely the next. Until then, expect more 7-10 minute stints on the horizon.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I think this is a good thing. There's no better way to build confidence in a player than to play him consistantly and then yank all his minutes because average NBA players "need to play" because they give a rebuilding team that won't make the playoffs anyway a better chance to win.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Don't get me wrong: LaFrentz will probably play occasionally, if at all. But when you add it up, Aldridge loses minutes.
> 
> The emergence of Outlaw at the PF is something only a few of us suspected in the offseason. That's one more big that Aldridge has had to compete for minutes with.
> 
> One solution I could see for the situation is Nate alternating games for the starters, giving one player heavy minutes one night and then resting him completely the next. Until then, expect more 7-10 minute stints on the horizon.


Oh he'll still lose minutes, but it's not like Raef coming back will wipe out all of his minutes.

Many rookie big men don't play at all their rookie season, so Aldridge getting some starts and minutes was a good thing, and I believe after the ASB if we are still sucking then he will begin to see his minutes increase. For know I can see 12-15mpg for him though.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Being at the game tonight it was frustrating to see the Blazers winning in almost every statistical category, even not turning over the ball much, and be losing because they gave up 20 fast break points and scored only a couple themselves. 

The only guys who could score were Randolph and Jack. Jack needs to look for his shot more. I know he had 21 tonight but he could have had 30. It is stuff like that which will open up the game for others. 

Martell needs to figure it out. The coaches need to be working with him closer, maye get Bayno who worked with Zbo to work with him straight up and get his head on straight. His body language says he is not confident out there. When they pass it to him he passes up open shots I would rather he take then Idoka or Juan. The saddest part is, if he was playing well, Juan Dixon wouldn't get any minutes, but because he is stinking it up, Juan on Juan is getting minutes, and midget ball can't stop anything.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Martell needs to figure it out. The coaches need to be working with him closer, maye get Bayno who worked with Zbo to work with him straight up and get his head on straight. His body language says he is not confident out there. When they pass it to him he passes up open shots I would rather he take then Idoka or Juan.


it's downright depressing to see him out there right now. he's clearly lost his confidence and shouldn't be starting. a shooting guard on this team who goes an entire half without taking a shot, when shooting is supposed to be his forte? yeesh. 

I really don't like Dixon, but until Roy comes back I think it's probably best to bench Webster and start Juan. let Webster play against the second unit so he can get some of his confidence back--kind of like how last year he showed a marked improvement after coming back from the D League. you have to remember, he may be 6-7 and built like a 25 year old, but he's no even 20 yet.


----------

